# Just Curious!



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Though I'd take a census of the young archers on ArcheryTalk. Under 18 only, please. No creeps! :wink: State your Age, First Name, Gender, State, and Bow type  Haha. Me- 15, Michaela, Female, Mississippi, Mathew Mission Rally.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Aaaand I shoulda said this first but no exact locations or last names. Nothing more exact than a state. Thanks. Don't want anyone in trouble (including myself).


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

14(15 in 24 days)-mason-male-OHIO-pse bow madness


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ben-15-Illinois-Look at sig

but there wont be any creeps on here I dont think. Just the occasional troll :shade:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Josh
14
Nebraska
All in the sig


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Parker FL 14 Male Parker Trailblazer XP but hopefully upgrading! Oh gunner77 is a grandfather!ukey:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

That's kinda weird, parkerd but oookay and aren't there any females?? Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Evan 16 location NE bow in sig.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you're the oldest one here, [email protected]


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

In case youhaven't noticed I'm kind of a weird person! :darkbeer:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I can tell. Haha. And I'm a weird person when you get to know me  Me and you would get along great if you went to my school. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> I think you're the oldest one here, [email protected]


 There's a few older. Just turned 16.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I mean in this thread, you're the oldest one  I turned 15 last month.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok yeah. I'm a little slow at times lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

You aint the only one. Haha.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Micah-14-guy-Nebraska-Hoyt Rampage XT(look in sig)


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Still no girls... Hmm...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Blake 
Male
14
Grant co Arkansas
Hoyt alphamax 32


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Parker FL 14 Male Parker Trailblazer XP but hopefully upgrading! Oh gunner77 is a grandfather!ukey:


Ben, Ky, 62, Martin bows and yes i am a grandfather!!!!!!!! parker :angry:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Still no girls... Hmm...


there is 2 others that come on every once in a while!glad to see another one here!! why cant any live where I live!! -.-!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahaha. Sorry to disappoint ya Dollface.  And i totally said under 18 only, gunner77, so shoo. Lol jk )


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Trey,16, arkansas, bowtech invasion


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I know I've heard the name of that bow before, but I can't place the maker or what it looks like. Who makes it?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Hahaha. Sorry to disappoint ya Dollface.  And i totally said under 18 only, gunner77, so shoo. Lol jk )


lol  gunner is a grandpa that just looks, and acts like a 14 year old kid :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Thaaaaat's kinda not normal... Haha. But I'm happy to be gettin to know the locals around here


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> I know I've heard the name of that bow before, but I can't place the maker or what it looks like. Who makes it?


 Bowtech makes it. 


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

.......I just realized what a slow moment I had... My bad Muzzy


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha its cool.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah... Haha. But that is a really nice bow. I'm not allowed to touch my new one that I just got today until Christmas. It's torture seeing it just sittin under the Christmas tree with the sights not even set. :/


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> Yeah... Haha. But that is a really nice bow. I'm not allowed to touch my new one that I just got today until Christmas. It's torture seeing it just sittin under the Christmas tree with the sights not even set. :/


Thanks! I had to do that with one bow it was tourture but I shot it when my parents werent home...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I ordered my hoyt 2 days after thanksgiving and didnt get it til febuary -.- THAT sucked!! hoyt was a little slow on making the A fuel cam -.-


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Thanks! I had to do that with one bow it was tourture but I shot it when my parents werent home...


Haha. I would do that, but they'd get all suspicious when on Christmas morning, I go outside to shoot it for the "first time" and I'm hittin bullseyes and not hittin my arm gettin adjusted to it. But I really think my stepdad made me put it under the tree just to mess with me.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I woulda been upset, outdoorsman :/


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I woulda been upset, outdoorsman :/


and then I hurt my shoulder so I couldnt shoot it for 2 more weeks -.- and you can call me Ben, most people know my name :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I was wantin to call people by their first name but I figured everyone would be like "Uh I donno her...". haha. And I still shoot even when i hurt myself. It's the only thing that keeps my nasty temper in check. Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah. I like callin people by their names. seems more friendly.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure if people would appreciate the random new girl callin them bein so friendly with em. haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I wasn't sure if people would appreciate the random new girl callin them bein so friendly with em. haha


hey who is that random new girl? :smile:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's ME!!!!!  SURPRISE!!!!!!! Haha.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Brett, 16, Alberta (if you know where that is), Athens accomplice 34..... And I hate winter drivers


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Brett, 16, Alberta (if you know where that is), Athens accomplice 34..... And I hate winter drivers


Weird, my names Brett too. Also had an accomplice 32 tho. Still have it but outgrew it, need a 31 inch draw so it's my backup. Also hate winter drivers. From Iowa. I know she didn't want anyone over 18 but I had to respond to this. Im 19. Although I live in Iowa I've been in Texas since July treating cancer. I'll be in Canada in August to bear hunt and I for one can not wait!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha gunner you sly dog!! You need to slow down!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha, poor gunner77 His name is ben too. Curtis KY, 14/15 Check the Sig... Im a lil confused on the grandfather part though, and by the way, im on here alot in school :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What's there to be confused about? A 14 year old male being a Husband/Father/Grandfather?? Why I see nothing wrong with this<<<<<??????


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Jacob, 16, Male, Indiana, Rampage XT for now.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

hunter41606 said:


> Weird, my names Brett too. Also had an accomplice 32 tho. Still have it but outgrew it, need a 31 inch draw so it's my backup. Also hate winter drivers. From Iowa. I know she didn't want anyone over 18 but I had to respond to this. Im 19. Although I live in Iowa I've been in Texas since July treating cancer. I'll be in Canada in August to bear hunt and I for one can not wait!


It's cool. You can be the exception.  And I have no clue what a winter driver is.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm on here a lot after school cuz I just can't get on here durin school. There's no way. Haha


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jaydan-Iowa-17- elite


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And I'm guessin another guy? Haha


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

16
Brandon
Male Kentucky
Bow Specs are in my Signature.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it just me or does it seems like a lot of people are usin Diamond Razor Edges?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

diamond edge is like the number one youth bow, just cause you can get it at any store almost. I hate bowtech so I wont be gettin me one ever 

ohh, and a winter driver I think they are talkin about deer drives with guns.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there are a few older shooters in here.. aaron, me, Mikaela, and i think a few more but i can't think of them....


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea parker is just totally a random kid im really 14


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> diamond edge is like the number one youth bow, just cause you can get it at any store almost. I hate bowtech so I wont be gettin me one ever
> 
> ohh, and a winter driver I think they are talkin about deer drives with guns.


Winter driver = Can't drive in snow


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dillon,17,male,North Dakota and i shoot a Hoyt Alphamax 32


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh okay. And yea I JUST turned 15 and got my permit like a month ago but I act older so I can be counted with the big kids  I haven't ever even heard of Diamond Razor Edge. Apparently you can't get em at the Hunter's Hollow closest to me. The only youth bow they have is the Craze.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

16
Male
John
Ohio
No bow at the moment


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you ever had one or are you just tryin to get into archery and huntin?


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Still no girls... Hmm...


14 - Emma - *female* - Missouri - Hoyt Horizon(recurve)


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

14-Josh, Male, Oklahoma, athens accomplice 34(on the way). I go to school with BowPredator


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh I didn't post my bow. 2011 destroyer 340


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> there are a few older shooters in here.. aaron, me, Mikaela, and i think a few more but i can't think of them....


Gee thanks Jacob...nice to see I'm not worth remembering. haha jk bro


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Garrett 13 male diamond razor edge


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Heath male 16 Cornhusker state!!! and bow is in my sig


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Isaac, male, 16, Ohio, Bowtech Sentinel.

Extra stuff you probably don't care to know, lol...
I'm currently homeschooled and can't wait for next year (senior year) to go back to public school and graduate. After that I'm going to college for mechanical engineering (that's what I'd like to do but the parents have different ideas, lol).


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

You are not the only one Michaela! Jana - 15 - female - az and id - Hoyt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

josh, i said a few more.. well if you were around you'd be noticed, lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

16,Clint,guy, Florida, Mathews Z7 and Mathews Monster, the rest is in my sig.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Matt
13
Missiouri
bows in my sig. and am i the yuongest on here cant really tell?


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

oh and male and after lookin there are 2 13 yearolds


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally got some girls. Haha. And Isaac I like gettin to know people so talk away


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Jairus, guy, 15, South Carolina and bow is in my sig


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never heard of your bow, Jairus. And I like your name  haha


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Where you at in Iowa?


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I've never heard of your bow, Jairus. And I like your name  haha


Thanks and my bow was made in 09 so its a little older


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kody-18-Ohio.. Hoyt Avenger, Hoyt seven37, Hoyt Katera, Hoyt Alpha Elite X2 lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Dang Kody you got a lot of bows. Haha. And a little older? i dont think so. You cant say that till you've shot a bow that's not even made anymore


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Levi-15-Michigan-bows in my sig.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Austin, guy, iowa, 17 and shoot a AXE 7


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Michaela MMM said:


> Dang Kody you got a lot of bows. Haha. And a little older? i dont think so. You cant say that till you've shot a bow that's not even made anymore


Haha ya I have a couple. If you think that's bad, you should see my fishing equipment lol


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> josh, i said a few more.. well if you were around you'd be noticed, lol


hahaha yea thats what happens when ya get to college


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

string snapper said:


> Matt
> 13
> Missiouri
> bows in my sig. and am i the yuongest on here cant really tell?


Where are you in Missouri?


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

Chad
14
guy
Tennessee
BMXS (soon to be Heli-m)


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Where in Tennessee are you?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

one of my friends had a lights out, it was pretty nice to me except the fact that to balance it out good u gottta have a stabilizer that has some decent weight out o0n the end of it so it doesnt rool back to you after u shoot.


jaho said:


> Thanks and my bow was made in 09 so its a little older


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

HEY I'M A GIRL!!  k
15
Lexi
Female (although I've already stated that if you read what was above )
Wisconsin
Mathews Conquest 4 (x2)


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay more girls  Haha


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> Where in Tennessee are you?


Morristown. Like 30 miles from Knoxville.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I donno where that is.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Dylan
16
Male
Wisconsin
2 Elite XLR's


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh... I just looked at your page. And I'm sorry but are you SURE you live in Wisconsin?? I know that's a crazy question but I know a guy who does archery named Dylan Douglas...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Oh my gosh... I just looked at your page. And I'm sorry but are you SURE you live in Wisconsin?? I know that's a crazy question but I know a guy who does archery named Dylan Douglas...


Dylan actually does live in MS.. he rides the short bus and forgets where he lives :wink: :laugh:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

That sounds like the Dylan I know! lol jk XD


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That was so funny how you asked that Michaela. Are you sure you live in Wisconsin? Haha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahaha. I know it was a stupid question to ask but I had to make sure! it freaked me out! The Dylan Douglas I know is almost 16 and has done target archery all his life. What are the odds of that??? Haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I understand haha.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you. Haha. I kinda wanna have a conversation with this dude now... I bet he's gonna think I'm an idiot when he comes back and sees this. Hahaha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

We all do^!!! Jk jk hahah


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

17
Jonathan
Mississippi
Bowtech sentinel and constitution


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Shut up parker  Haha. Hey Johnathon where you at in MS??


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Caledonia/ Columbus


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh that's like 2 hours from me!!  Haha


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha I shoot 4h also. Going to nationals in July


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

bowtech94 said:


> Haha I shoot 4h also. Going to nationals in July


Me too.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Shut up parker  Haha. Hey Johnathon where you at in MS??


This is Cyber bullying now I will go crawl crying into my room sitting in a corner does this make you happy?! It shouldn't Michaela MMM you my friend need to cool your jets..
TUHS PU REKRAP Whoa this is weird <<<<<<<<


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> This is Cyber bullying now I will go crawl crying into my room sitting in a corner does this make you happy?! It shouldn't Michaela MMM you my friend need to cool your jets..
> TUHS PU REKRAP Whoa this is weird <<<<<<<<


boy oh boy your lucky you dont go to public school.. haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I was just kidding ******.. Your lucky your not homeschooled OHHHHH


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was homeschooled once, i didnt like it feel 4 yamepsi:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I hate AT for bleeping out RE Tard?????????


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

What are u talkin about.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Parker... haha. And I'm gonna try out for the Nationals State team and try to go to Nationals in 4H for compound archery


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> Wow Parker... haha. And I'm gonna try out for the Nationals State team and try to go to Nationals in 4H for compound archery


For us you just have to place in the top 50 individuals overall at state yhec. We dont have just a archery team I wish though.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I placed 24th at State this summer... I was disappointed with myself but it was the first time I've gone. We have an archery discipline in my county but there's only 2 of us that are old enough to compete and actually take it seriously. But we kick butt so it's all good


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

I placed 4th at state and thats how we do it, you just jave to place in the top 4 in your event to go to nationals


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I bet I could get that this year... At least I hope I could. Did you go to State this year in Pearl MS or somewhere else?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I bet I could get that this year... At least I hope I could. Did you go to State this year in Pearl MS or somewhere else?


nah, Ruby MS


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Shhh you dont live in MS!! And that's not even a place in MS!! Well... it could be. But I'm not gonna check. i doubt it is. So shhhhh! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

There is a Ruby MS. They have a facebook page. hahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ruby-Mississippi/112726002078488 oh burn


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha! in yo face Michella!!!!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy crap... hahaha. There IS!! I googled it!! I admit defeat, Ben.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh and you're a jerk Evan! Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ben
15
male
hoyt


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Havent you already posted your stuff in here??


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Me too.


me three, i'm going to nationals for recurve.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

bowtech94 said:


> I placed 4th at state and thats how we do it, you just jave to place in the top 4 in your event to go to nationals


In missouri we have try-outs, but being number 1 in the state (recurve) helps too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> Oh and you're a jerk Evan! Haha


 hahahaha thank you. Your're about the last to find that out on here. Just doing my job


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh wait. It's not my job. Oh well


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I went to the one in pearl


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

:llama::thumbs_do


[email protected] said:


> Oh wait. It's not my job. Oh well


"That's my Job" Ughhhhh my dad used to sing this song to me made me SO mAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry::thumbs_do:llama::hurt::focus:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

WHAST THE HECK R YALL TLKIN BOUT???:wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

bowtech94 said:


> Yeah I went to the one in pearl


I was there too! We might have even been on the same team. Haha. But I only remember one of my team members names and that was Mason. But that's weird. We were probably right next to each other at some point and didnt even know it. Lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> WHAST THE HECK R YALL TLKIN BOUT???:wink:


Your mom ;D Lol jk


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm always talkin bout everyone's mom.. It's just whats I do...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> I'm always talkin bout everyone's mom.. It's just whats I do...


 Really parker? REALLY? hahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahahaha. Nice, parker. XD


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's just how I do homeboi you don't know it but I'm friends with everyones moms on here  They understand me better


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

My mom isn't friends with ANYONE. I donno what you're talkin bout! haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

"your mom jokes" are about as funny as 9-11 jokes. cause they are bogus.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I like "That's what she said" jokes. Hahaha. I use those all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Your mom jokes are old and over used. 










































Just like your mom


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^ Epic win. hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Your mom jokes are old and over used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet those jokes wouldnt be so funny if your mom died. now would they?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's just a joke... No harm meant by anyone... If it bothers you we'll stop.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> It's just a joke... No harm meant by anyone... If it bothers you we'll stop.


like I said. its pretty much like telling 9-11 jokes. people who say them have no idea what its like to have your mom killed..


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

You're right. No more your mom jokes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Oops sorry Ben. I didn't know.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry bro...


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha I was in the group with Will Blair and Miloh. I was the one that shot the all white bowtech


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Awe I dont remember you! Haha. If it helps at all (I doubt it will), there was a guy there with bright orange hair and I was the girl always hangin around him. Haha. And I had a red and white Pearson.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha I remember seeing you actually ha


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

john, 17, PA, z7 xtreme for like 2 weeks till i get my heli-m


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Really?? haha. Wow! I didn't think you would. Where did you see me at?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And I feel like I recognize your name but I'm not sure if that's cuz now I know you were there and *should* recognize your name if I really do just recognize it. Haha


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

It was on the second day ha I just remember the bow


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha. I'm sure I saw your bow but I was barely payin attention to anythin the whole time. I was way too nervous.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

16, Carter, male, Texas, Hoyt turbotec for now


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

15, male, Saskatchewan, read the sig


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey cool a Canadian!


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

15, Kelly, Male, Missouri, 2012 ross crave drt


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> Hey cool a Canadian!


Are we rare on this site?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ur the only that I know of


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> Ur the only that I know of


Cool!!!


----------



## gerritsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

some age, Gerrit, Male, Texas, Bear Polar II


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love in archery how most of the girls/women stay together. My sister is younger and trys her hardest to get away from the guys and shoot with some girls.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Clayton- 16- Illinois -male - in my sig


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

outdoorsman193 said:


> I love in archery how most of the girls/women stay together. My sister is younger and trys her hardest to get away from the guys and shoot with some girls.


Yeah, it's all one big happy family.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha. I like shootin with the guys more!! But I've always hung more around guys since I was little bitty. They're funner in my experience. And yea I've just never met a Canadian before. So congrats!!


----------

